# X-Trail QR25DE ECU Wiring Diagram



## kaewen (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi!

I've got a 6 months old X-Trail and is now looking to ovecut the electronic speed control that limits my cars top speed at 180km/h.

I'm planning to get the APEXi RSM, but they do not yet have the wiring diagram for the X-Trail. Does anyone here have the wiring diagram for the X-trial QR25DE engine?

Is the QR25DE in the X-Trail, the same as any other nissan engine?

Please help me. Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

kaewen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got a 6 months old X-Trail and is now looking to ovecut the electronic speed control that limits my cars top speed at 180km/h.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaewen,

I'm not what you're planning to do is legal and approved by the roads and traffic authrority in your country, insurance companies and wont affect your warranty, but the wiring diagram for the xtrail with a QR25DE engine can be found here:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/Australian_X-trail/files/

You will need to join this group to be able to access the files in the database. I think you're already a member anyway, as I can see your username on these forums


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

kaewen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've got a 6 months old X-Trail and is now looking to ovecut the electronic speed control that limits my cars top speed at 180km/h.
> 
> ...


Limited top speed? Don't tell my X-Trail that, asi I hit 215km/h on the stock tires with only exhaust, downpipe, timing advance, and a gutted exhaust manifold.

Their is no electronic speed cut. It's mainly power induced. If you have enough power YOU WILL overcome drag at 180km/h.


----------



## kaewen (Jan 17, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> Limited top speed? Don't tell my X-Trail that, asi I hit 215km/h on the stock tires with only exhaust, downpipe, timing advance, and a gutted exhaust manifold.
> 
> Their is no electronic speed cut. It's mainly power induced. If you have enough power YOU WILL overcome drag at 180km/h.



Hello Terranismo,
My X-Trail is a SEA model..
The have a 180km/h limit on all japanese import cars in Brunei... sadly 

Thanks Aussietrail for the info!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

kaewen said:


> Hello Terranismo,
> My X-Trail is a SEA model..
> The have a 180km/h limit on all japanese import cars in Brunei... sadly
> 
> Thanks Aussietrail for the info!



Kaewen, we got the same X-Trail, Im from SEA region too.The parts you get are produced from my country and its the power that you need to adjust.Try a better flowing drop-in air filter, timing advance, etc. and all Terranismo said and you will not have any trouble.

A little bit of "weight reduction" by taking out useless materials like my spare battery and professional toolkits and other junk i placed helps. :thumbup:


----------



## kaewen (Jan 17, 2005)

*Different ECU diagram*

Hi Aussietrail,

Thanks for the info, However, having found my ECU, the wiring diagram looks completelt different. I think mine is the 2004 version, where the speedometes and dials are black, not white.

Also, my switch for 2WD, AUTO n 4WD is a circular switch, not the press type like the 2003 models.

here is a pic of my ECU.. can anyone help?




















Thanks in advance.. 





aussietrail said:


> Hi Kaewen,
> 
> I'm not what you're planning to do is legal and approved by the roads and traffic authrority in your country, insurance companies and wont affect your warranty, but the wiring diagram for the xtrail with a QR25DE engine can be found here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

The guage face color doesn't really matter. I have a 2003 X-Trail with black guages. Is your truck LHD or RHD? That may account for the difference with Jalal's wiring schematics.


----------



## kaewen (Jan 17, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> The guage face color doesn't really matter. I have a 2003 X-Trail with black guages. Is your truck LHD or RHD? That may account for the difference with Jalal's wiring schematics.


Hello Tarranismo,
Mine's a RHD... my last resort would be to go to my nissan dealer and bribe the technician to lend me 10 mins with the service manual, so that i can get the colour codings for the O2 sensor, rpm sensor and speed sensor...

hehehehe... but please... i'll appreciate any help from the members here..


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Try this website for a Nissan Sentra B-15 FSM:

www.phatg20.net

The B-15 uses the same QR25DE engine but I don't know if the ECUs will even be remotely the same.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*ECU Diagrams*



kaewen said:


> Hi Aussietrail,
> 
> Thanks for the info, However, having found my ECU, the wiring diagram looks completelt different. I think mine is the 2004 version, where the speedometes and dials are black, not white.
> 
> ...


Hi Kaewen,

Sorry that the diagram didn't help you.

I have a copy of the electronic service manual and when looking it gave me an option of 100's of wiring diagrams and sensors..etc. so I'm not sure what to look for to match your model.

If you're not in a hurry to do this mod I can burn the CD and post it to you. Or you can try your luck bribing the nissan guy 

PM me your address and it'll be posted.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Jalal, would you know which wires are for the O2 sensor (at the ECU side). Good if you've a wiring diagram or could let me know where to get one. Thanks ahead.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ed, The O2 sensor wires coming to the ECU as follows:

BW (black & White) going to pins 59-60 of the ECU
GW (Green & White) going to pin 92 of the ECU
KL (Pink & Blue) going to pin 2 of the ECU


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks, Jalal. You rock!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LEONGSTER said:


> Thanks, Jalal. You rock!


No worries mate, but please be careful and don't start cutting wires LOL

I am not sure if this wiring will be the same for an exy with TWO O2 sensors. I am chekcing that now.

*EDIT: Ed, please ignore my previous post. These are the correct wiring diagrams for an exy with TWO O2 sensors:*


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> No worries mate, but please be careful and don't start cutting wires LOL
> 
> I am not sure if this wiring will be the same for an exy with TWO O2 sensors. I am chekcing that now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macha (Jan 24, 2015)

Good day, i have a faulty computer box for my Nissan X-trail, and would like to replace it, its notation is A56-Q10U12.
Now somebody is offering me two types of computer boxes, one is A56-Q75U65, and the other one is A56-Q75UC7, could somebody explain to me which one is equivalent to mine, or at least explain the notation meaning to me.
Macha


----------



## Fomuse (Jul 14, 2017)

Am looking for wiring diagram for nissan xtrail engine qr 20 2wheel drive. any assistance please


----------

